# how to produce creamsicle leopard gecko advice



## russwhite (Aug 11, 2012)

hey guys iv been hobby breeding my leos for a while now iv been producing just normals, mack snows and supersnows, now im finding myself more and more interested in different morphs and i particularly like the creamsicle by jmg reptiles. seeing as i have a supersnow already and i feel more than confident to incubate and raise baby leos ( iv done lots now) i want to do something more involved a project is what im aiming for . now i know ita gonna take a few years and i dont aim to make money just cover costs what i do now really. i know i need an shtctb male to breed with my supersnow but where do i take it from there to produce creamsicles ? 
Any advice will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Easy ( well easier said than done ) wasy to do it is to get a SHCT and breed that with a mack snow. Then breed the best looking ( carrot tailed ) Hypo Mack snow offspring back to each other the next year. That, in theory would give you a SHCT mack snow which is, essentially a creamsickle  Like i said, that's a LOT of theory there and may well not work in practice. 

Daz


----------



## clairebear88 (Aug 30, 2011)

EEEEEKKKKK I can do this    Have a male SHCT and female mack snow


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Well the above is just for the genetics, You then have to get the right "look" for the creamsickle. That's the hard part really, oops! wrong way around really hard part!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

zzxxy said:


> Well the above is just for the genetics, You then have to get the right "look" for the creamsickle. That's the hard part really, oops! wrong way around really hard part!


Indeed!

Personally I think all Hypo/Super Hypo Snow projects should have a goal and stick to them.
First season all you are likely to produce is "dirty snows" that just weaken the mack snow gene.
Creamsicles can take generations of refinement. On the other hand some may get lucky and get what they want first season.


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

there was a post of this last night and Gregg M I think his name is said him and JMG made then in the first go, I've read it takes 3 generations to make one. I might do it myself just looking for a nice SHTCT to go with my super snow or mack snows


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

ive never seen a good adult example


----------

